
“Irrational” Compression - wbsun
http://www.halfbakery.com/idea/_22Irrational_22_20compression
======
azatom
> "...there is no repeating pattern in the decimals, any combination of
> numbers is possible somewhere ..." Just pretend pi in base2 is in base10. It
> is irrational and no sequence will appear with 2-9. Or what am I missing?

